# My first blog post on weight loss



## ICanBench50 (Oct 20, 2017)

Thoughts? I did for Zyzz bruh.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 21, 2017)

How about showing some before and after pics ? Do u actually know how to do it or just type about it


----------



## BigSwolePump (Oct 21, 2017)

Bro Bundy said:


> How about showing some before and after pics ? Do u actually know how to do it or just type about it


----------



## JuiceTrain (Oct 21, 2017)

Never seen someone with red bars make it to senior status lol....just looks weird


----------



## JuiceTrain (Oct 21, 2017)

JuiceTrain said:


> Never seen someone with red bars make it to senior status lol....just looks weird



Like a fallen angel haha


----------



## Jin (Oct 21, 2017)

JuiceTrain said:


> Never seen someone with red bars make it to senior status lol....just looks weird





JuiceTrain said:


> Like a fallen angel haha



Never seen someone quote themselves as much as you do.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Oct 21, 2017)

Jin said:


> Never seen someone quote themselves as much as you do.



I have split personalities bro


----------



## JuiceTrain (Oct 21, 2017)

JuiceTrain said:


> I have split personalities bro



"We"....We have split personalities asshole


----------



## JuiceTrain (Oct 21, 2017)

JuiceTrain said:


> "We"....We have split personalities asshole



Stay in your damn box, it's my fukN day 2play


----------



## ICanBench50 (Oct 21, 2017)

Lol how exactly did I get this status? Maybe Zyzz from mount Olympus gave it to me? 

Fuaaaark I did it for Zyzz bruh.


----------



## ICanBench50 (Oct 21, 2017)

Before and after pics? If that were the case why is Jason Blaha's fatass so popular lmao. Or how come coaches who never played a sport run a successful team? Anyways I'd post pics but I just don't feel like it rn.


----------



## Gibsonator (Oct 21, 2017)

ICanBench50 said:


> Before and after pics? If that were the case why is Jason Blaha's fatass so popular lmao. Or how come coaches who never played a sport run a successful team? Anyways I'd post pics but I just don't feel like it rn.



you won't post pics cause ur small and fluffy and pasty white


----------



## Jin (Oct 21, 2017)

ICanBench50 said:


> Thoughts? I did for Zyzz bruh.



How many bottles of hair gel did you have to trade for that domain name?


----------



## ICanBench50 (Oct 21, 2017)

Jin said:


> How many bottles of hair gel did you have to trade for that domain name?



Umirin the domain name? Staymirin brah


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 21, 2017)

ICanBench50 said:


> Before and after pics? If that were the case why is Jason Blaha's fatass so popular lmao. Or how come coaches who never played a sport run a successful team? Anyways I'd post pics but I just don't feel like it rn.



You just admitted you don't lift


----------



## ICanBench50 (Oct 21, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> You just admitted you don't lift



I do lift kunt I have an old thread on here with my progress video. I think it was my first post.


----------



## silvereyes87 (Oct 21, 2017)

ICanBench50 said:


> I do lift kunt I have an old thread on here with my progress video. I think it was my first post.



Wow....smfh


----------



## ICanBench50 (Oct 21, 2017)

silvereyes87 said:


> Wow....smfh



You mirin?


----------



## Caballero (Oct 21, 2017)

https://www.google.ca/search?q=fat+...#imgdii=fyVW9Xp1FQZHoM:&imgrc=RQk-pEGg-zXAOM:


----------



## Itburnstopee (Oct 21, 2017)

ICanBench50 said:


> I do lift kunt I have an old thread on here with my progress video. I think it was my first post.


You're a disrespectful little shit aren't you?


----------



## ICanBench50 (Oct 21, 2017)

Itburnstopee said:


> You're a disrespectful little shit aren't you?



Just fixing a mistake


----------



## Seeker (Oct 21, 2017)

ICanBench50 said:


> Just fixing a mistake


You call the admn of this board a name like that again and I'll bounce your ass out of here for good.


----------



## ICanBench50 (Oct 21, 2017)

Seeker said:


> You call the admn of this board a name like that again and I'll bounce your ass out of here for good.



You obviously don't understand the context of the word kunt. Maybe you should look up what sickkunt means. Either way bounce me out tough guy.


----------



## silvereyes87 (Oct 21, 2017)

Bye you little bitch.


----------



## silvereyes87 (Oct 21, 2017)

https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/24353-My-One-Year-Transformation

He really was a zyzz worshipping queer. And goodjob to everyone who thought he was a troll getting the better of people lol. No he wasn't...


----------



## Seeker (Oct 21, 2017)

ICanBench50 said:


> You obviously don't understand the context of the word kunt. Maybe you should look up what sickkunt means. Either way bounce me out tough guy.


You called him a kunt which means ****. Now if you were to originally call him a sickkunt that would have been different. But you didn't.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Oct 21, 2017)

That was a disturbing video.....


----------



## JuiceTrain (Oct 21, 2017)

JuiceTrain said:


> That was a disturbing video.....



Reminds me of that Eminem video with the dude that looked like him writing a letter than crashing into the ravine at the end.....


----------



## Gibsonator (Oct 21, 2017)

Seeker said:


> You call the admn of this board a name like that again and I'll bounce your ass out of here for good.



thank you!


----------



## JuiceTrain (Oct 21, 2017)

Its went like;
Please dont cum inside my window....now i have to clean it all...bum bum bum buh da Da dum dum yeah hea ahhh ah ahhh // yall know what I'm talking bout


----------



## Gibsonator (Oct 21, 2017)

JuiceTrain said:


> Reminds me of that Eminem video with the dude that looked like him writing a letter than crashing into the ravine at the end.....



dude can go troll ology


----------



## Itburnstopee (Oct 21, 2017)

JuiceTrain said:


> Reminds me of that Eminem video with the dude that looked like him writing a letter than crashing into the ravine at the end.....


Dear zyzz, I wrote you, but you still ain't callin'
I left my cell, my grinder, and my home phone at the bottom
I sent two letters back in autumn
You must not have gottem


----------



## Seeker (Oct 21, 2017)

He'll be back. It's only a 3 day ban. Look, I'm sure everyone knows and can agree, pillar let's us pretty much do our own thing around here without any interference or very little. But we cannot allow these little fuks to come in here and talk that  way to the man.  Not gonna have it


----------

